# Video: Audi of America CMO Scott Keogh Talks to Fox Business Network About #SuperBowl Marketing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While we're waiting to find the Audi Super Bowl commercial on YouTube, we've just found this interview from Fox Business Network about the marketing opportunity at the Super Bowl. Watch it via the link below.

* Fox Business Network on YouTube **[/url]*


----------

